

Judea Pearl: The Art and Science of Cause and Effect - garret
http://bayes.cs.ucla.edu/LECTURE/lecture_sec1.htm

======
nikete
The book (Causality: Models, Reasoning, and Inference) to which this is the
epilogue is excellent, I cant recommend it strongly enough.

